# My First Fattie with Q-view



## BigBill115 (Jul 7, 2018)

I smoked my first Fattie a few months back so I don't remember all the details but all the info I got was from this site! I decided this would be a perfect meal Prep for breakfast for the work week and it Was! My first Breakfast Fattie!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2018)

Looks delicious!
You can't beat those breakfast fatties!
Al


----------

